# Best Multiple Guitar Stand for Gigs?



## Cross (Jan 8, 2007)

The title pretty much says it all. For those of you who gig and bring several guitars to a gig, which stand is best for this? I'm looking for something that's solid and won't take up too much room in the van. For example, I know Fender makes something like a fold-up guitar stand that sits inside a case that looks like a regular guitar case. The same goes for Warwick's Rockstand. However the difference in price between those two products is at least 100 dollars. Is it just because Fender is milking the brand name, or is it because the Fender stand is a better design??


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

My favourite stands by far are the Hercules tripod stands. Sturdy, small footprint and the fold up into something manageable. Unfortunately they're also really easy to leave behind when you're tearing out of a club...


----------



## Cross (Jan 8, 2007)

Cool looking stand - not to doubt that you said it is sturdy, but just by looking at the photos, it almost looks as if one heavy guitar could do the trick in toppling it over forward and the guitar would land flat on its face/top  I'll check them out though, thanks for the input!


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

iaresee said:


> My favourite stands by far are the Hercules tripod stands. Sturdy, small footprint and the fold up into something manageable. Unfortunately they're also really easy to leave behind when you're tearing out of a club...



I use these all the time and love them. I've got a three space one I take to gigs and three 6 space ones I use at home. You are right about easy to leave behind, so I've started making sure it was the first thing I take down and set aside with the gear pile


----------



## Skoczylas (Mar 27, 2007)

I think these would be a lot better and more sturdy for multiple guitars.

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product/RockStand-by-Warwick-5Guitar-Folding-Stand?sku=455001


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Skoczylas said:


> I think these would be a lot better and more sturdy for multiple guitars.
> 
> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product/RockStand-by-Warwick-5Guitar-Folding-Stand?sku=455001


I use that exact stand when gigging with other people. amazing stand and really hard to knock over. best buy


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Cross said:


> Cool looking stand - not to doubt that you said it is sturdy, but just by looking at the photos, it almost looks as if one heavy guitar could do the trick in toppling it over forward and the guitar would land flat on its face/top


That would never happen. 

Hercules are quality guitar stands. I have the three way guitar stand myself. I hang about 5 grand worth of guitars off it when I gig and it folds up to the size of a thick baseball bat. It is the ultimate stand for gigging! I play small venues that have no space for anything larger then the footprint offered by the Hercules.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

Cross said:


> Cool looking stand - not to doubt that you said it is sturdy, but just by looking at the photos, it almost looks as if one heavy guitar could do the trick in toppling it over forward and the guitar would land flat on its face/top  I'll check them out though, thanks for the input!


The three guitar tripod is hard to tip. Nothing is impossible to tip, but this is certainly no worse than the RockStand style racks.

If money is no object I'd go with this.


----------



## Cross (Jan 8, 2007)

Picked up the Hercules three guitar tripod and all my doubts on the product have been erased. The stand is well-built, solid and sturdy. It's not all too expensive, although I was imagining it to be just a tad cheaper. Oh well, great stand, thanks to everyone for the input.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2007)

Carry a Pub Prop for each instrument... Always easier than carrying a stand (Provided you can find someplace to 'clamp' it)


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Been using the Hercules stands almost exclusively for the past two years or so. Everything I play fits, from Telecaster to mandolin to 12 string acoustic to 5 string bass. Stable, strong, idiot proof, but inclined to theft. 

The Ulimate brand stands got wobbly after a while, and the leg locks busted.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## valen (Oct 3, 2006)

For those using rack type stands for multiple guitars , do you find it real easy to knock guitars together ? It seems to me for a quick change between songs, I would be easy to make a nice scratch on the back of a guitar with a trem arm of the guitar behind it. What is your experience ?


----------

